# New Press



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Went down to my favorite reloading shop and of course the wife was there and she ups me one everytime. I was going to get the 550B Dillon. Well I now got the XL-650 with shell feeder. Man what a outfit.
Here's where I got it. (http://spacecoastbullets.com/). Thanks be to Richard, Calvin, and my big buddy Dan. These guys stand behind the products they sell. All the help you need:smt023. Here's a few pictures.:mrgreen:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Holy crap! That thing looks like some kind of alien creation  Congrats on the purchase Baldy, I bet you're just itching to get loading and shootin'. Enjoy the new toy 

-Jeff-


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

That thing is HUGE! 

I was gonna start to reload when we got down there but not that you have the professional rig, I'll just pay you. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Cripes, *Baldy*! Remington or Winchester will be trying to make you a subcontractor soon!

Sweet set-up - now you can really afford to hose with that M4gery!


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

:smt023:smt023 great set up baldy.I am still in the stone age with my single stage stuff.
pete


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks guys:smt1099. This little venture has me working hard to come up to speed with this outfit:smt119. The little SDB Dillon is real easy to work with and this puppy has a bunch of fine adjustments to it. It's a whole new ball game. Think I'll take a few days off and catch my breath. :smt082


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Careful....it looks like it's got a mind of it's own! Nice setup. You're gonna' need a bigger bench real soon!


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Whoa, that thing is monstrous! If you're gonna do it, DO IT!

:smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

It looks like you need someone to help test all the rounds that thing will make. You will be too busy testing optional settings to pull a trigger. What time should I be there? :mrgreen:

Enjoy

:smt1099


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

Dang Baldy! As Jackie Gleason used to say, _*How sweet it is!*_ We were at the coast yesterday to take my nephew, Ben, to the beach for the first time. I noticed that the tide seemed to be comin' in farther than normal. Now I know that it was just the weight of your new acquisition that was tippin' the Florida land mass towards the Atlantic! What a nice looking rig. And you managed to set it up on the same bench. You are quite the interior decorator! *Blue, blue, blue*. I know this will be redundant, but *ENJOY!*


----------



## ander254 (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks like its already out of powder...must be nice having an automatic case feeder on top of it


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep! That case feeder is the cats meow. Everything but setting the bullet on the case and puling the handle is automatic. One pull= One cartridge. I ran 200rds this moring just fooling around on it. It's a slick setup no doubt about that.:smt041 I am happy with it.:smt023


----------



## ander254 (Mar 13, 2008)

it appears to me that angled the press wrong. If you rotate it 90 degrees it looks like you could operate it while laying in the bed.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice press Baldy. I've been enjoying mine. 

How do you like the casefeeder? Any problems with that? I didn't splurge on the case feeder (no readily available electricity). 

I can't figure out how the machine knows to put the cases in the right way.

Anyway, I know this machine will give you lots of good rounds to shoot.

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Nice press Baldy. I've been enjoying mine.
> 
> How do you like the casefeeder? Any problems with that? I didn't splurge on the case feeder (no readily available electricity).
> 
> ...


Wandering Man get the case feeder. They have different size disk that set in it for different size shells. You put it on low and when you pull the handle and everything rotates one slot a new case will fall in the chute. I think there is four different disk. a.small pistol b.large pistol c.small rifle and d.large rifle. Get some eletric over to that bench. It's not that hard to do. Good shooting.:smt1099



ander254 said:


> it appears to me that angled the press wrong. If you rotate it 90 degrees it looks like you could operate it while laying in the bed.


You know that's the same thing the wife said to me. :anim_lol:Sounds like a plan to me.:smt023


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

Baldy,

what made you change your mind from the 550B to the XL- 650?

Is the 650 suitable to more or less frequent caliber changes?


----------

